# Serving our Community



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Once again, Trillium Chapter of the BMW Club of Canada and Upper Canada Region of Porsche Club of America are pleased to deliver Tire Rack Street Survival School on Sept 28th, at Powerade Centre in Brampton.

The cost is only $75 per participant, including lunch and refreshments, as‎ the clubs run it as a not for profit community service, supported by volunteers.

The program is designed for new drivers, but will surely benefit all experience levels (as I have learnt myself!). 

The school takes driver training to a truly new level, including 1 on 1 in-car coaching, engaging classroom sessions, emergency maneuvers, skid pad/car control exercises and ‎safety demos by emergency services professionals. 

Lots of fun, while learning advanced driving skills in a friendly and supportive environment - join us!

To register, visit BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and go to "Street Survival" tab for more details.

NOTE: a valid Ontario G2 or G Driver's License is required (G1 is not accepted). Your own car is also required (can be shared between 2 participants if desired).

Thank you!


----------

